
Battery Guide - Tomte
http://michaelbluejay.com/batteries/
======
IgorPartola
I have been looking into batteries recently for an application where I need
high capacity and roughly a 10 year lifespan. Oh and they have to work at
extreme temperatures (-60 C to 50 C would be sweet), and be priced reasonably.
Lithium SOCl2 is a cool chemistry which fits the bill, but is hazmat. I think
Lithium Manganese ones are a decent compromise. Does anyone have any better
ideas?

~~~
walrus01
pretty much the gold standard in extremely long life batteries, non
rechargable lithium, but they're not cheap:

[http://www.tadiran.com/](http://www.tadiran.com/)

~~~
IgorPartola
Wow these seem cool. Thanks!

------
xkiwi
I bought 16 total Low Self-Sidcharge NiMh AAA/AA from amazon back to 2009.

That was the last time I buy batteries in that spec because they still work
today.

------
tardo99
I'm only aware of one real use for D batteries...

~~~
beloch
The local transit-cops seem to like them for adding weight to their billy-
clubs. A secondary function seems to be to make one end of the clubs light up,
but a pocket LED flashlight is usually way brighter.

